# Underwater Logging



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

After reading about bigpops Full life Bed,http://lumberjocks.com/projects/383 It reminded me about how they log underwater in Lake Superior. They produce some high quality lumber in this operation. I ran a search, & came up with a lot of info. I found out this is being done all over the world. 
This is just one of them.
http://www.ecoflooring.com/EcoAttributes/Waterways.aspx


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well isn't that just fascinating.
I've wondered about that before, as my fishing line got tangled up in the logs on the bottom of lakes and rivers. I always thought that it was a shame that this beautiful wood was wasted .. and now I know that it has just been waiting, sitting there talking to the fishes


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've read about that too Dick, left over from the logging days, I guess conditions were ideal to keep that old pine in pristine condition. They say there is nothing like it. Don can probably tell us about those trees in New Zealand that they have retrieved from bogs. Again same thing, 2-300 year old trees in excellent condition. It's just wood we can never live long enough to see again. Has your son put any down for flooring? Man what I would'nt give for just a couple hundred board ft of that stuff. buds, mike


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a local supplier(Cajun Cypress),www.cajuncypress.com (if you'd like to visit their site) that has sinker cypress as one of their products. Ithe lumber is cut from logs that have been submerged in mud and water in the swamps and bayous of Southern Louisiana for 50 to 150 years. I have no affiliation with them, except for the purchase of the sinker cypress from them.


----------

